# HR22-100 - What a POS!!



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm getting tired of all the issues with this receiver. My main 2 complaints.

1. All the audio dropouts

2. Remote delay!! I can't change the channel by just punching in the numbers. If I hit 212 the receiver is changing to channel 2 before the 1 is even received. What a joke. I have to pull the guide up first to do any chanel changing by chanel #.

I have 2 of them and both have the same issue.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

tsduke said:


> I'm getting tired of all the issues with this receiver. My main 2 complaints.
> 
> 1. All the audio dropouts
> 
> ...


I would recommend getting a couple of HR-21 Pro's from Weakness, I've had zero issues with these receivers....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tsduke said:


> I'm getting tired of all the issues with this receiver. My main 2 complaints.
> 
> 1. All the audio dropouts
> 
> ...


Before passing any final judgement - please note that there is a new firmware/software version that is in the process of being rolled out for your HD DVR (over the next week or two), which will have some significant positive impact to your symptoms. All other HD DVRs are getting s similar update.

Your unit is likely running on an older version of firmware at this time, and the update will make a major difference.

Here is the link to the update information:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171259


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Before passing any final judgement - please note that there is a new firmware/software version that is in the process of being rolled out for your HD DVR (over the next week or two), which will have some significant positive impact to your symptoms. All other HD DVRs are getting s similar update.
> 
> Your unit is likely running on an older version of firmware at this time, and the update will make a major difference.
> 
> ...


Passing judgement?? I'm stating facts. The remote delay has been an issue for as long as I've had my 2 HR22's. Sometimes it gets a tad better after a firmware update, but after a short period returns.

Directv won't even acknowledge the audio dropouts, so I have little hope the current firmware rollout will fix it. I've been in touch will the ellen office more than once since the 11/3 update started the audio dropout. Not one of the would acknowlege it as a issue. The last one wanted to replace my receiver.

Do you call a 11/3/2009 firmware a old version?

Also, let's assume they fix these issues, what new issue will they introduce?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sartori said:


> I would recommend getting a couple of HR-21 Pro's from Weakness, I've had zero issues with these receivers....


Probably would not help much at all.

I have an HR22-100 as well and do not notice these issues. There is a bit of remote lag in the menus and such, but that is the same as all the HRs I have used. Including my HR21.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Before passing any final judgement - please note that there is a new firmware/software version that is in the process of being rolled out for your HD DVR (over the next week or two), which will have some significant positive impact to your symptoms. All other HD DVRs are getting s similar update.
> 
> Your unit is likely running on an older version of firmware at this time, and the update will make a major difference.
> 
> ...


Hmm.... :eek2:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

tsduke said:


> Passing judgement?? I'm stating facts.


Titling your thread "What a POS", is not facts. It's passing judgement. That's a fact.

Sorry to hear of your troubles, I don't have either of those issues on any of my receivers.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tsduke said:


> Do you call a 11/3/2009 firmware a old version?
> 
> Also, let's assume they fix these issues, what new issue will they introduce?


11/3/2009 is an "old" version, yes. 0x395 is rolling out now and will soon replace 0x368.

It doesn't really appear from the feed back I've seen that there are any "new" issues, so I don't think you need to worry about that.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

tsduke said:


> Do you call a 11/3/2009 firmware a old version?


Yes, just wait until you get the newest FW. I have three of the HR22-100's, and the speed differnce for us is unbelievable.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, my 2 HR22's are POS's for me. So I call it what it is. There is no excuse for not being able to simply press a channel number to change channels. There's no excuse for 3 months of 2-30+ audio dropouts an hour.

I pay good money for this service and I don't think it's too much to ask to expect better operation than this.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> 11/3/2009 is an "old" version, yes. 0x395 is rolling out now and will soon replace 0x368.
> 
> It doesn't really appear from the feed back I've seen that there are any "new" issues, so I don't think you need to worry about that.


Has anyone reported the audio dropouts to be history with 395?



scottandregan said:


> Yes, just wait until you get the newest FW. I have three of the HR22-100's, and the speed differnce for us is unbelievable.


What get's me is it seem that speed improvement is claimed after almost every update since I got my HR's in 10/2008, but the improvement never lasts. A few weeks in and slow is back.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tsduke said:


> Well, my 2 HR22's are POS's for me. So I call it what it is. There is no excuse for not being able to simply press a channel number to change channels. There's no excuse for 3 months of 2-30+ audio dropouts an hour.
> 
> I pay good money for this service and I don't think it's too much to ask to expect better operation than this.


I understand your frustration.
At this point, is there anything more that we can help you with, or was this [which is OK here] just a venting post/thread for you?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tsduke said:


> Well, my 2 HR22's are POS's for me. So I call it what it is. There is no excuse for not being able to simply press a channel number to change channels. There's no excuse for 3 months of 2-30+ audio dropouts an hour.
> 
> I pay good money for this service and I don't think it's too much to ask to expect better operation than this.


That bug happens on my HR21/22 and 23's so it's not specific to the HR22's. If you haven't tried this, as a circumvention for the tuning problem, first hit the INFO button to bring up the channel banner and then enter the channel numbers, that works for me.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I understand your frustration.
> At this point, is there anything more that we can help you with, or was this [which is OK here] just a venting post/thread for you?


Mostly venting, but hope for better days I guess.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

tsduke said:


> Passing judgement?? I'm stating facts. The remote delay has been an issue for as long as I've had my 2 HR22's. Sometimes it gets a tad better after a firmware update, but after a short period returns.
> 
> Directv won't even acknowledge the audio dropouts, so I have little hope the current firmware rollout will fix it. I've been in touch will the ellen office more than once since the 11/3 update started the audio dropout. Not one of the would acknowlege it as a issue. The last one wanted to replace my receiver.
> 
> ...


I know what you're going through - I've had 3 HR22-100s for a couple of years. Short of a hardware failure that could be fixed by swapping receivers I expect the HR2x receivers to continue suffer the slow response troubles.

I suspect the audio problems are coming from DirecTV and not the box. I think most people suffer these to one degree or another. Local channels are the worst!

I have been repeated told "I don't have that problem" and "Just wait until you get the new version of firmware and it will be fixed". Fact is I have given up - maybe the HR24 will be better maybe it won't. Maybe the HD DirecTivo will come out someday and maybe it will be better who knows.

Oh - I did spend some time off and on for 4 or 5 months watching for HR20-700s on eBay etc but after calling DirecTV with who knows how many receivers numbers I always got "It is a leased receiver" or "That receiver has never been activated so there would be a 2 year contract and it will be a lease". The HR20s are better but still slow&#8230;

Do yourself a favor and switch to Dish if they have the programming you want. Check out the Dish receivers first because they are not perfect either but in my experiences the HD DVRs from Dish are light years ahead. No MRV but basic things like speed, ability to record 3 or 4 steams if you use OTA, IR/RF at the same time are huge to me. On the other hand if they don't have the programming you want - sports etc then chances are - like me - you'll have to learn to live with the constant frustration they call the HR22.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

As has been mentioned, you are welcomed to vent. We all need to do that from time to time. 

I too hope you will see better days coming. 

And I hope you don't mind some attempts to try to find solutions. 

Do you have SWiM or switch? (Pressing dash will tell you if the units are "SWiM Connected").
Do the audio dropouts seem to be particularly worse on certain channels? Or groups of channels like locals, HDs, or SDs?
What are your signal strengths?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

tsduke said:


> I'm getting tired of all the issues with this receiver. My main 2 complaints.
> 
> 1. All the audio dropouts
> 
> ...


You're on the money tsduke. These HR boxes are worthless. I have half a dozen of these crap-ass HDDVR boxes. They are different model numbers bought at different times. They all function the same way. I've heard three times to wait for the firmware update to fix these lag issues. It's all BS. Audio dropouts can be annoying but aren't as frequent on my boxes, but the lag from the remote is an embarrassment.

The new Tivo HD will be the best solution. Problem is D* is in no hurry to release it. At CES the Tivo reps were questioned about the release of the new box and they basically said it's up to D*.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

I tend to agree with mike. I use 8 hr2X almost every day. I only had 1 22-100 and it was the worst. It took a few follow up calls but I got it replaced with another 20-700. They generally work much better and have better hardware. There is a thread on this site documenting the hardware difference so good luck with that software update. Swap em out for the silver units.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mark Walters said:


> You're on the money tsduke. These HR boxes are worthless. I have half a dozen of these crap-ass HDDVR boxes. They are different model numbers bought at different times. They all function the same way. I've heard three times to wait for the firmware update to fix these lag issues. It's all BS. Audio dropouts can be annoying but aren't as frequent on my boxes, but the lag from the remote is an embarrassment.
> 
> The new Tivo HD will be the best solution. Problem is D* is in no hurry to release it. At CES the Tivo reps were questioned about the release of the new box and they basically said it's up to D*.


"Worthless" wouldn't be how I'd refer to my 4 HD DVRs.
Audio dropouts aren't a problem here.
I have had problems with Local HD channels and this is a known problem in some DMAs. It has little to do with the receiver and is from the transcoding of the OTA MPEG-2 to MPEG-4 SAT feed.
Slowness varies with what the user is expecting.
Yes the HR21/22/23 is slower than the HR20, and Dish DVRs have an edge right now.
I've also seen speed improvements over the past releases.
I'll leave TiVo to their own "excuses" as to why their software isn't running on DirecTV hardware yet.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Mark Walters said:


> The new Tivo HD will be the best solution. Problem is D* is in no hurry to release it. At CES the Tivo reps were questioned about the release of the new box and they basically said it's up to D*.


We have a thread for the DIRECTV TiVo here.

You are mistaken about saying "it's up to DIRECTV." The ball is fully in TiVo's court, they just need to put the software together and get it out to customers. DIRECTV will be the distributor, but they certainly won't do anything until there is something to do. TiVo didn't even have the device @ CES. That alone should tell you something.

Now, Carry on in the other thread with any TiVo discussion .. Thank you.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

kikkenit2 said:


> I tend to agree with mike. I use 8 hr2X almost every day. I only had 1 22-100 and it was the worst. It took a few follow up calls but I got it replaced with another 20-700. They generally work much better and have better hardware. There is a thread on this site documenting the hardware difference so good luck with that software update. Swap em out for the silver units.


I don't like people saying this as it really is not an answer and just sets most up for disappointment. You might have had that experience, but overall it is not necessarily true.

I have used many HR20s, 21s, and 22s from varying manufacturers (have not used any 23s yet) and all have very similar performance. The 20s are a tiny bit faster, but most of the time it is not that noticeable on the ones I have played with (100s and 700s).


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> As has been mentioned, you are welcomed to vent. We all need to do that from time to time.
> 
> I too hope you will see better days coming.
> 
> ...


It says SWiM connected, but I'm not sure what that means. I thought I had a switch too?

I only notice the dropouts on HD channels, but I rarely watch any SD. I know I'm not alone on these... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167900


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tsduke said:


> It says SWiM connected, but I'm not sure what that means. I thought I had a switch too?


If you have two coax feeds connected, then you don't have a SWiM and this is s known software bug.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> If you have two coax feeds connected, then you don't have a SWiM and this is s known software bug.


I didn't think I had a SWiM. It was only in the beginning stages when I got installed. So what does this mean? Is this causing issues?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

tsduke said:


> It says SWiM connected, but I'm not sure what that means. I thought I had a switch too?
> 
> I only notice the dropouts on HD channels, but I rarely watch any SD. I know I'm not alone on these... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167900


Sorry for not explaining earlier . The SWiM is a Single Wire Multiswitch. It allows a single cable to support up to 8 tuners. Since many homes are wired for cable, a SWiM can be put on the existing cable wire so lots of wires aren't needed for installs.  (and very cool from a tech standpoint.)

Next I'd like to see your signal strengths for 99°(c), 103°(c), and SWM.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Tom,
remember the bug (if not on 0395) that might show connected no matter what.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tsduke said:


> I didn't think I had a SWiM. It was only in the beginning stages when I got installed. So what does this mean? *Is this causing issues*?


No it's just a reporting wrong issue and nothing else.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Sorry for not explaining earlier . The SWiM is a Single Wire Multiswitch. It allows a single cable to support up to 8 tuners. Since many homes are wired for cable, a SWiM can be put on the existing cable wire so lots of wires aren't needed for installs.  (and very cool from a tech standpoint.)
> 
> Next I'd like to see your signal strengths for 99°(c), 103°(c), and SWM.
> 
> ...


Rainy/misty weather
99
1-8 78 86 74 82 79 85 71 80
9-16 73 83 69 79 73 83 NA NA

103
1-8 86 87 88 88 83 85 88 86
9-16 83 85 88 88 85 86 NA NA

Signals usually 80's and 90's on a clear day.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

What channels are you having audio issues on? Mostly locals?


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Grentz said:


> What channels are you having audio issues on? Mostly locals?


Pretty much all the HD channels. I don't seem to notice as much on my LIL's, but Food, ESPN, NFL, TNT, ScyFi, Speed, etc. Can't really nail it down to specific channels.

Pretty much the same story for others here... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167900


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tsduke said:


> Pretty much all the HD channels. I don't seem to notice as much on my LIL's, but Food, ESPN, NFL, TNT, ScyFi,* Speed*, etc. Can't really nail it down to specific channels.
> 
> Pretty much the same story for others here... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167900


I've been watching the Auction on Speed HD for about 10 mins and see 3-4 maybe 5 very short glitches, either a slight pause in the video or ever so slight drop in the audio.
This channel also has the scoreguide.
Scoreguide causes a slowness on its own to any channel that has it. I've wished there was a option to disable this, just for this reason. It slows down the response time for something I don't want. Active channels are the same way, but I either don't use them or know this when I tune to them.
Scoreguide is something we have no control over.

Since I watch a fair amount of HD channels/recordings, I'm fairly sure what I'm seeing with the Speed channel has nothing to so with my [currently watching] H21, and it's related to the network broadcasting/SAT feed.

If this is what you're seeing with your other channels, then it won't matter what/which receiver you have, nor how many you've had replaced, since the problem isn't on your end.
This is a bit like blaming the receiver for something that is really the remote causing it, but in this case it's on the other end of the SAT feed.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I've been watching the Auction on Speed HD for about 10 mins and see 3-4 maybe 5 very short glitches, either a slight pause in the video or ever so slight drop in the audio.
> This channel also has the scoreguide.
> Scoreguide causes a slowness on its own to any channel that has it. I've wished there was a option to disable this, just for this reason. It slows down the response time for something I don't want. Active channels are the same way, but I either don't use them or know this when I tune to them.
> Scoreguide is something we have no control over.
> ...


If this problem was on the other end then I would be seeing it on my H23's too, but I'm not. As I said before this all started immediately after the 11/3 update to the HR22.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

tsduke said:


> Well, my 2 HR22's are POS's for me. So I call it what it is. There is no excuse for not being able to simply press a channel number to change channels. There's no excuse for 3 months of 2-30+ audio dropouts an hour.
> 
> I pay good money for this service and I don't think it's too much to ask to expect better operation than this.


I have a 22-100 as my primary DVR. While I do have audio dropouts, its no where near 30 an hour. Maybe a few over a several hour period. Not saying that's fine, I'd love for it to be fixed. But I wouldn't call the line bad. They can be slower than 20s, but I like the bigger drive more.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tsduke said:


> If this problem was on the other end then I would be seeing it on my H23's too, but I'm not. As I said before this all started immediately after the 11/3 update to the HR22.


OK, so what you're seeing isn't exactly what I just was today on my H21.
If the 11/3 update is/was the cause, then wait for the soon to be coming next update.
I run test software, so this may be why I'm not seeing the same thing, as I haven't had 0368 for a few months.

Also you might want to try pulling the power cord for a good 10 mins and then let it boot back up. This sometimes clears glitches that aren't cleared with resets.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Grentz said:


> Probably would not help much at all.
> 
> I have an HR22-100 as well and do not notice these issues. There is a bit of remote lag in the menus and such, but that is the same as all the HRs I have used. Including my HR21.


Hmmm, okay, well am not gettting any lag on mine on anything, remote, guide, etc.

Heres a thread I started awhile back, I posted a video on there of me scrolling through the guide data. Its that fast on everything I do....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165789


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I have the latest firmware that is supposed to 'speed things up' at lease so say some of my buddys here at DBSTALK but over the last 5 or 6 days things have been getting slower and slower....

Yesterday my better half asked why it was so slow... I said "it is the software upgrade that was supposed to make things quicker."

Maybe tonight and I'll restart them and see how it goes tomorrow.

I don't think I'd call this progress but I'll give it a few more days.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Sartori said:


> Hmmm, okay, well am not gettting any lag on mine on anything, remote, guide, etc.
> 
> Heres a thread I started awhile back, I posted a video on there of me scrolling through the guide data. Its that fast on everything I do....
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165789


I wish my HR22s could even be half as fast as your video...

Back in November the guide scrolling did feel like is got a little quicker but EVERYTHING else stayed slow as hell. After the last update it looks like the guide is a little slower and other navigating is even slower than before....


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

That video is so-so at proving anything. Most of the lag is between the pressing on the remote to the actions on screen from what I have noticed. 

It also varies heavily depending on the firmware you are on, how much stuff the DVR is currently doing, etc.

I have seen my HR22 faster than my HR21 and vice versa depending on the time.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Grentz said:


> That video is so-so at proving anything. Most of the lag is between the pressing on the remote to the actions on screen from what I have noticed.
> 
> It also varies heavily depending on the firmware you are on, how much stuff the DVR is currently doing, etc.
> 
> I have seen my HR22 faster than my HR21 and vice versa depending on the time.


Well, okay, do you want me to take a video of that then? Don't you guys know how to read? Let me repeat....Theres no lag on anything I do on these receivers. NO MATTER WHAT TIME OF DAY, FIRMWARE, HOW MUCH STUFF THE DVR IS DOING, ETC....


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Sartori said:


> Well, okay, do you want me to take a video of that then? Don't you guys know how to read? Let me repeat....Theres no lag on anything I do on these receivers. NO MATTER WHAT TIME OF DAY, FIRMWARE, HOW MUCH STUFF THE DVR IS DOING, ETC....


I can read just fine!

I would pay DirecTV even more than the crazy amount I pay now if they could make my HR22s work like yours.

There seems to be a winkle in time-space at your house. Your video is the fastest DirecTV receiver I have ever seen! And I have seen maybe 30 or so...

Call me jealous!


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Sartori said:


> Well, okay, do you want me to take a video of that then? Don't you guys know how to read? Let me repeat....Theres no lag on anything I do on these receivers. NO MATTER WHAT TIME OF DAY, FIRMWARE, HOW MUCH STUFF THE DVR IS DOING, ETC....


You're in the minority if all your dvrs work like that. Both of mine are the opposite.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sartori said:


> Well, okay, do you want me to take a video of that then? Don't you guys know how to read? Let me repeat....Theres no lag on anything I do on these receivers. NO MATTER WHAT TIME OF DAY, FIRMWARE, HOW MUCH STUFF THE DVR IS DOING, ETC....


I am happy that you are happy with their performance. But I must ask, do you have any newer non-DVR receivers (Hx)?

I ask because out of the tons and tons of HRx and Hx series receivers I have worked with/on I have not seen one HRx that is as responsive as a Hx receiver.

I am fine with the speed of my HR22 and HR21, I am just saying though that there is some lag.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

No disrespect to the original poster, but that looks pretty fast to me, how much faster do you want it? And why does anyone need to scroll that fast anyways, are you a fast readers?  Depending on what channel I'm on, if I want to go to a particular channel, I'll just type in the channel number.

BTW, yours is faster then my HR20-700 at scrolling.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> No disrespect to the original poster, but that looks pretty fast to me, how much faster do you want it? And why does anyone need to scroll that fast anyways, are you a fast readers?  Depending on what channel I'm on, if I want to go to a particular channel, I'll just type in the channel number.
> 
> BTW, yours is faster then my HR20-700 at scrolling.


Is your replay to Sartori? Yes his is fast - faster than any HRx box I have seen.

The original thread starter is tsduke and I'm sure his, like mine, is much much slower at everthing than what Sartori describes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Is your replay to Sartori? Yes his is fast - faster than any HRx box I have seen.
> 
> The original thread starter is tsduke and I'm sure his, like mine, is much much slower at everthing than what Sartori describes.


Sartori's video looks just like my H21 here today.
Sartori's video is from a HR21pro FWIW too.


----------



## Jaytee946 (Jan 29, 2008)

The wife uses a HR22-100 and so far we haven't seen the problems as described by the OP. Now our main flat screen has a HR21-700 and maybe two software upgrades ago, it was slow, with dropouts and it was a bear trying to change channels with the keypad, etc. Then before the last update (0x369) I installed the Seagate 1TB external HD and everything disappeared.. So I’m asking the experts could a lot of these problems be caused by the internal HD being a dud?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jaytee946 said:


> The wife uses a HR22-100 and so far we haven't seen the problems as described by the OP. Now our main flat screen has a HR21-700 and maybe two software upgrades ago, it was slow, with dropouts and it was a bear trying to change channels with the keypad, etc. Then before the last update (0x369) I installed the Seagate 1TB external HD and everything disappeared.. So I'm asking the experts could a lot of these problems be caused by the internal HD being a dud?


Playback issues could be but not sure about response times to menu requests.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Sartori's video looks just like my H21 here today.
> Sartori's video is from a HR21pro FWIW too.


Sorry I should have been more specific. Guide scrolling is the least of my frustration. I watched his video again and compared it to one of my HR22s while scrolling through the guide. Mine is really only a little slower than the video if I just try to go right or down as fast possible.  I do get more pauses and stutters but not a huge difference. The bigger problem with the guide comes in when I just try to go down 4 lines or 3 hours to the right. Difficult to stop at the right time! I pass what I want then hit the other way, get no response, hit it again and then it catches up and I have to go the other direction again.

Would you describe any of your HR receivers this way?

"Theres no lag on anything I do on these receivers. NO MATTER WHAT TIME OF DAY, FIRMWARE, HOW MUCH STUFF THE DVR IS DOING, ETC...."

If my HR22s could be half that fast I'd be happy!

I have yet to see any HR even the HR20 that I would describe as he did. If you feel this way about yours then maybe I do have 3 defective HR22s.

I think I'll stop by and check out one of my client's HR23s again. They have 2 HR23s on a comercial account. I played around with those for about 45 minutes aboue 6 months ago and they were basically the same as my HR22s. Maybe that has changed.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a HR20-700, HR21-700 and a HR22-100. The HR22-100 is on my main TV a Sony 52" XBR4. Other then occasional guide or channel change slowness I have no complaints. All three seem to work the same to me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Would you describe any of your HR receivers this way?
> 
> "Theres no lag on anything I do on these receivers. NO MATTER WHAT TIME OF DAY, FIRMWARE, HOW MUCH STUFF THE DVR IS DOING, ETC...."


Short answer: no
Longer answer: slight lag at times but normally "not that bad". Bringing up the guide for say the first time in the day, can take a bit longer than if I've already use it.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

tsduke said:


> I'm getting tired of all the issues with this receiver. My main 2 complaints.
> 
> 1. All the audio dropouts
> 
> ...


I have the same remote issues with mine, I feel your pain!:lol:


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought this channel change issue was supposed to have been fixed with the 368 update. Is this ever going to be fixed?


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Well....people are reporting the audio dropouts are still there with 0395.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tsduke said:


> Well....people are reporting the audio dropouts are still there with 0395.


So maybe this points to it not being software on/in the receivers.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> So maybe this points to it not being software on/in the receivers.


So why did the problems start immediately on 11/3 with 0368????


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tsduke said:


> So why did the problems start immediately on 11/3 with 0368????


Hard to say since it didn't here. :shrug:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I also haven't noticed any audio dropouts on my HR22-100. That box does get every CE installed on it that I can (which is 99% of them), it hasn't been on a national release since I got it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> I also haven't noticed any audio dropouts on my HR22-100. That box does get every CE installed on it that I can (which is 99% of them), it hasn't been on a national release since I got it.


"but" it was on 0368 "once" wasn't it?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> "but" it was on 0368 "once" wasn't it?


Picky, picky, picky. You know what I mean.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> Picky, picky, picky. You know what I mean.


Yes but wanted to make the point to the OP that we've had the same software here also and haven't seen the problem.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

tsduke said:


> 2. Remote delay!! I can't change the channel by just punching in the numbers. If I hit 212 the receiver is changing to channel 2 before the 1 is even received. What a joke. I have to pull the guide up first to do any chanel changing by chanel #.



Feel your pain with my HR23.
Hopefully 0x395 is the solution.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm feeling no love.... My HR22s with the new software and MRV enabled are much slower than before. I guess MRV is just not in the cards for me.

I thought the speed sucked before but now if I do anything besides scroll through the guide (slowly) it is too slow to bother.... I tried to look at my to-do list - took too long to get down the list so I just walked away. It may still be scrolling slowly down the list!


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

tsduke said:


> Well, my 2 HR22's are POS's for me. So I call it what it is. There is no excuse for not being able to simply press a channel number to change channels. There's no excuse for 3 months of 2-30+ audio dropouts an hour.
> 
> I pay good money for this service and I don't think it's too much to ask to expect better operation than this.


I agree with this...I`ve asked for help before on the same issue and got no where. I waited for the new software and got it. BIG WHOOP. now I just have allot more useless info I dont need. DTV should concentrate on the old issues they have and FIX THEM before they start asking for more money for less and coming up with new gadgets and features that probably wont work either. What good is launching a new satellite when the equipment on earth still isn`t operating correctly ? I also had to get my computer fixed,,approx $150 after a Directv2pc download that got rid of my TCP/IPv6 or 4 settings and wiped out my wireless laptop,,, My joy with DTV lately is overwhelming !!!


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

i have HR20's, 21's and 22's . . . honestly i never noticed a significant difference in speed. i am not saying that there isn't a difference, but it isn't significant. after reading this thread it made me think about it . . . 

true, the HR20 is the best, no doubt. but if i have had all these receivers for several years, and didn't notice a difference until now, can it really be that big? if people are experiencing huge issues with their HR22's, i think it has to be something other than just the box. reason being, if it was just the box . . . others would be getting the same issue.

i will say, that since the MRV download i have noticed a performance hit . . . but i would expect that until it is optimized.

for the record, the DVR i use most at my house is a 22, and i am very happy with it. one other thing, i have noticed that low batteries in the remote cause a slower response in the DVR. why is that, heck if i know . . . but i am 100% sure (for me) that happens. when my DVR's start responding really slow, first thing i do is change the batteries in the remote and it makes things much better.

one last thing, i have also noticed that RF mode also slows down response time . . . . just thought i would throw that out there.


----------



## brucec32 (Jul 11, 2007)

Just for statistical purposes, I'll chime in.

Had an HR-22 and thought it was pretty slow. Decided we'd upgrade and move the old unit to a bedroom.

Got an HR-23 and wow, it's a lot slower! Sometimes the remote just doesn't respond for a few seconds. 

Meanwhile the 2 old SD DVR's we run are great at channel input and guide scrolling. 

Hopefully we'll get some sort of fix for this sometime. But it does strike me as odd that a major corporation puts out something that is so bad at one of its primary functions. Seems getting the thing to move the guide around and input channels wouldn't be any technologically more difficult than on the old units from years ago. The recording feature itself is amazing technology, but they seem to have dropped the ball on the easy part, changing channels.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

You cannot do any kind of speed comparisons between crappy old SD stuff to shiny HD stuff. Not one companies HD stuff is as fast as their basic SD offerings. There is so much more going on that it isnt even on the same ballpark.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Does it feel like the "My HR2x is slow, sucks etc" threads are going to come on full force again or is it just me?

Once again the new realease was supposed to speed things up but it seems to have my HR22 slowing way down - maybe worse than the last time things were going to 'speed up' with the a release.

MRV is/would be a cool thing but not if it makes already way to slow receivers even slower!

I have tried the usual reboots - doesn't help. Later today I guess I'll pull the network cables and restart and/or opt-out of MRV to see what happens but as it stands now I'm wishing I could go back to the old version and the old slow rather than the new slow.

Here's hoping they figure out some way to make make these things work!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> You cannot do any kind of speed comparisons between crappy old SD stuff to shiny HD stuff. Not one companies HD stuff is as fast as their basic SD offerings. There is so much more going on that it isnt even on the same ballpark.


How about speed comparisons between a 4 year old Dish Network 622 and any HR DVR DirecTV has? :lol:

You'd think DirecTV would be embarrassed enough to at least not make them even slower today than they were 2 weeks ago!


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Does it feel like the "My HR2x is slow, sucks etc" threads are going to come on full force again or is it just me?
> 
> Once again the new realease was supposed to speed things up but it seems to have my HR22 slowing way down - maybe worse than the last time things were going to 'speed up' with the a release.
> 
> ...


Don't forget that if you do 2 reboots within 1/2 hour, this clears the guide data. Since there is so much more guide data now, it takes 24-48 hours to fully download and index that data. I would expect that to make the DVR slower during that period.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> You cannot do any kind of speed comparisons between crappy old SD stuff to shiny HD stuff. Not one companies HD stuff is as fast as their basic SD offerings. There is so much more going on that it isnt even on the same ballpark.


In your comment to bruce I totally agree with this but in the bigger picture directv's hd-dvrs are about the slowest of any provider available. And way slower than the hr10 they replaced. And getting slower with every new hardware version. And getting slower with every new feature. And for several here slower than the previous software version. Go ahead and make excuses for directv's latest hd hardware but honestly we are laughing at you. This stuff is hideously slow and complicated to change channels etc. Nothing you say will change our minds. There are lots of fresh and old threads complaining about this same thing over and over again. A software upgrade won't solve all these problems. We deal with it and mostly get to watch what we want but if they don't put more powerful computing powers into the new tivo dvr it will be a bust too. I only blame the directv managers that skimped on the hardware of these boxes. The hr20-700 has slightly better computing power and it shows. They all need more and it will just get worse with dlb, networking control, pip, and other features get added. The op probably has a defective box but most people are somewhat unhappy with this model.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

THe powers that be whether hardware managers, engineers or whatever, they should all burn in hell for the absolute crap they throw into these receivers and it gets worse with each model. The HR20 was the best of the lot and it went downhill from there. And our mods keep telling us be patient, chill out, it will get better. Really? When? We are now almost 4 years into the HR series and each model is a step backwards. Fios is getting to look better and better. MRV? Who the hell cares? Fast processors, thats what we want.


----------



## bullgates (Jan 31, 2010)

tsduke said:


> I'm getting tired of all the issues with this receiver. My main 2 complaints.
> 
> 1. All the audio dropouts
> 
> ...


We initially had brutally slow channel change times on the HR22. I changed the remote to RF from IR and it got much faster (guide, scrolling, channel changes, etc...). I can't explain why it did but my wife recognized the change when she started to channel changing.

It's still not as fast at tasks as the HR21 Pro's that we have but making a simple change yielded really nice results for me. Best of luck.


----------



## steverichmond (Oct 11, 2007)

bullgates said:


> We initially had brutally slow channel change times on the HR22. I changed the remote to RF from IR and it got much faster (guide, scrolling, channel changes, etc...). I can't explain why it did but my wife recognized the change when she started to channel changing.
> 
> It's still not as fast at tasks as the HR21 Pro's that we have but making a simple change yielded really nice results for me. Best of luck.


Thanks! My 22-100 was terribly slow as well. I even began looking at switching. I tried your suggestion and it does appear to be faster. Thanks again!

Steve


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

But once again we have to limit how we want to use the equipment to make it bearable.

I use RF because I use coax to send the picture to 2 rooms upstairs. This way I can control the DVR by just carrying the remote upstairs. If I go to IR, I have to buy an IR extender for each room.

Lucky for all of you that do not have the audio dropouts. I have had them over the last 3 firmwares. All on HD channels, Fox News is the worst, but ESPN has gotten bad as well. Honestly don't care who is at fault. GET IT FIXED. I pay Directv, if the problem is in the feed, I feel it is up to them to work with the provider to fix the problem. If it is in the transcoding, fix the transcoding.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Interesting thread.

I am wondering if the remote we all use makes a difference? Yes, there is some comment on RF versus IR but maybe the remotes themselves make a difference, too? I see very little lag (my slowest machine is my HR21-100 but once in things like the guide and stuff, it is fast. The only other lag I see (I use my HR20-700 90% of the time) is that I need to wait until I get into 1 time slip before it will accept 2, 3, and 4.

My remote is an old SL9000. I use an RF10 in the bedroom and get much the same results on an HR20.

(The video looks exacly how all my HRs work.)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This is from the AVS forum:


> > Originally Posted by *veryoldschool*
> > _Have you tried changing to RF mode?
> > I use it here without problems, but I'm also wearing out my remote so have do have problems but can see the remote doesn't light when I do._
> 
> ...


I post this because I was surprised the Home Theater receiver was the cause/source.
"We know" LCD TVs can give problems with IR interference, but I wouldn't have thought a receiver would.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I've read thru this whole thread and I'm surprised the question I'm about to ask hasn't been asked. It may or may not make a difference but humor me guys...

To those of you reporting speed issues. Do you, or do you not, put your DVRs in standby when you aren't using them?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I have no speed issues with my HR22-100 that arent present with my HR20-700 (they are both OK, not speedy by any means, but not overly annoying). I never put either one in standby.


----------



## steverichmond (Oct 11, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I've read thru this whole thread and I'm surprised the question I'm about to ask hasn't been asked. It may or may not make a difference but humor me guys...
> 
> To those of you reporting speed issues. Do you, or do you not, put your DVRs in standby when you aren't using them?


The remote is programmed to control the TV. When we turn the TV off, HR22-100 goes into stand by as well.

Steve


----------

